# Which Tank Would You Choose??



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Help me choose a tank.

I will be housing thumbnails (vents, imis, etc.)

My options are...

Zoo Med 12x12x18 Around $50
Needs alot of work to totally ff proof

Exo Terra 12x12x18 Around $55
Needs alot of work to totally ff proof

10 Gallon Conversion Kit 10x12x20 Around $40
Can cost same as other tanks

Protean Terrarium 12x12x18 Around $60
Don't know too much about these tanks

Custom Acrylic Cubes (Like FCA/RPN) 10x12x18 or 12x12x18 Around $70
Can get them custom sizes, Fruit fly proof, holes drilled for mist/drain

I plan on setting up 3 of these side by side in my bedroom. I want minimal ff escapes as they will be next to my bed. What do you guys think about my selection? Which one do you recommend? I want to set them up cost effectively. But do not want to do a lot of customizing.
What did it cost you guys to modify an exo terra or zoomed?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Protean tank! Have heard lots of good things about these tanks. Would get some if I lived back in the states, as it comes close to the european design over here.


----------



## Ola (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a ZooMed and I am very satisfied with it. Talking about ff proofness is nonsense - I feed daily, twice even sometimes as this is a breeding tank so heavy feeding is a must and I rarely find any ffs in my frogroom - the rest of my vivs are custom mades or european style terrariums, but this is mostly due to its cost (I have 45x45x60cm ZooMed and I managed to but 2 terrariums 80x40x50cm custom made for its price). Nevertheless I am planning to get at least one more to match the first one, but also because I find it so great. I love the front glass


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I saw the Protean tanks in Daytona and they are nice. I almost bought a couple, but I was seriously out of cash and already have a number of unused aquariums that I got pretty cheap. 

If you go with a vert conversion, I'd consider a 20-gal. It's the same amount of hassle and not a lot more money. With Petco's $1/gallon sale, the tank will only cost $10 more and you'll have a lot more room to work with. If you buy the conversion kit, the 20-gal kit is only $3 more than the 10-gal kit at Junglebox (one of our sponsors). Conversion Kits – Jungle Box


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Personally? None of them.... I know there are plenty of people who have success with tank sizes right around those sizes.... but me? I don't like feeling like I'm cooping my frogs up. I don't suspect that I'll ever use a tank smaller than an 18 cube.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

16-20gallon verts work nicely! 

For Exo's, I usually black tape the ventilation holes in the front, and have glass cut to fit on the top screen....works great for me!



Alex


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

ola - i wish i could get the european style tanks for half the cost of a zoo med.

JimO - I already have a 10 Gallon and just today received the conversion kit. This is going to be their temp home until i setup my stand. The conversion kits are very nice but by me the tanks are expensive and petco dollar a gallon sale has passed. Im waiting on a price for the protean tanks.

SmackoftheGods - I am tight on space right now, maybe in a few months i'll have more room when i rearrange my bedroom but for now im stuck with the smaller sizes.

yours - do you have any problems with the gaps on the doors? top corner, bottom corner, or where the sides meet?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I also used the black electrical tape for the door sides, taping it over and over along the door to narrow that gap. I really don't have problems with escapee's after that!



Alex


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

We are really happy with our decision to convert our aquarium tanks to Protean. We had begun the switchover to Exo-Terra, so we have familiarity with both. Benefits of the Protean tanks are that they are really beautiful (I don't like all the plastic on the Exo's, personally), they are fully customizable, easy to fruit fly proof (we use foam tape) and I like the sliding glass doors vs. the swingout doors, it's easy to take them out to wash down and you have less fruit fly escapees since you can open them just slightly. Here's a few we have setup, eventually all of our tanks will be Protean.










Christina


----------



## xxxxxxxxxchris92486 (Apr 17, 2010)

Those are nice tanks. I sent you a pm.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

I was asked how we fruit fly proofed the Protean tanks since the sliding doors do have a gap. We use foam tape from Buy Single and Double-Sided Foam Tapes at FindTape.com and cut it down cleanly so you have the thinnest of lines of the stuff, it's barely noticible, as well as cheap and easy to cut. It does create a good seal so we also apply electrical tape door handles to help break the moisture seal that sometimes forms.










Christina


----------

